# RIYADH | GCC Bank Headquarters | 264m | 866ft | 53 fl | T/O



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

*KAFD*
King Abdullah Financial District
*RIYADH | GCC Bank Headquarters | 240m | 787ft | 53 fl | U/C
*http://www.worldarab.net/content/gcc-bank-headquarters-riyadh



Also positioned at the heart of the KAFD district, Parcel 1.14 is a new headquarters building that will offer state-of-the-art office and amenity space. Intended to be the home for the newly formed GCC Bank, the tower’s timeless architectural design has been specifically tailored for occupation by the Gulf region’s governing financial institution.

Pivotal to the scheme’s architectural expression is its highly contextual response to environmental requirements. It is clad in a distinctive copper/stainless steel shell, which protects the interior working environment from intense solar gain, significantly reducing energy loads whilst creating an elegant aesthetic response.

The buildings functional and spatial arrangements have been carefully considered to support the business activities of its occupier. The floor plates have been refined to effectively support contemporary working practices creating dynamic, collaborative areas adjacent to the *Financial Plaza* with discreet space for focus work and framed views of Riyadh’s cityscape..

Space highlights include double level lobby/skywalks, executive spaces at roof level with access to landscaped shaded roof terraces, the three sky-lobbies and amenity floors easily reached from any of the tower’s 53 stories.





























































*Plot (Parcel 1.14) coloured in purple (Financial Plaza)*

^^ Bigger Image: http://kafdblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/sbg_phase1_sitelogistics.pdf



































​
*SkyscraperCity > Continental Forums > Middle East > Local Forums > Saudi Arabia > Projects*
RIYADH l U/C l King Abdullah Financial District.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=348428

*SkyscraperCity > World Development News Forums > General Urban Developments*
RIYADH l King Abdullah Financial District | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1232321

*SkyscraperPage Forum > Projects & Construction > General Development*
RIYADH l King Abdullah Financial District (KAFD) Towers & Developments | U/C
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=185826


*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Saudi Arabia chosen to host headquarters of GCC central bank
*05/06/2009










Riyadh - Leaders of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries chose the Saudi capital of Riyadh to be the headquarters for their regional central bank, the GCC secretary-general said on Tuesday.

"An agreement was reached on the headquarters of the monetary council that it should be in the city of Riyadh," Abdul-Rahman al- Attiyah told a press conference after the meeting of GCC leaders.

He added that details of the agreement would be released later and that no timetable had been scheduled for monetary union.

Selecting the bank's headquarters is a step towards the region's plan that includes a _*unified currency*_, targeted to go into effect in 2010. Several GCC officials have expressed doubt the deadline will be met.

Al-Attiyah said the kingdom was chosen because it is the only Arab and Middle Eastern member in the G20. The country also has approximately one-fifth of the world's oil reserves and is the largest oil producer of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC).

_*GCC* (Gulf council countries) Members:

Bahrain
Kuwait
Oman
Qatar
Saudi Arabia
United Arab Emirates_


----------



## Mom44 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hope to put it in Skyscrapers thread!!


----------



## Cristobal_illo (May 21, 2007)

^^Waiting for mod...


----------



## MUHA (Mar 22, 2010)

Wrong place my friend!
you should have put it in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1720


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

i know, i requested the admins to move it, anytime now


----------



## diehardbisdak (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ this is about 5 kilometers away from my place here in Riyadh...also, i'm excited to see Saudi Arabia's 1st monorail system which is currently U/C where this project is being erected...


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

World Trade Center to the left (303m) with GCC Bank Headquarters (240m) to the right.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

WOW! Absolutely stunning buildings. The designs, the density and the cladding are all near perfection. Congrats Riyadh!


----------



## MUHA (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

pretty beautiful buildings,


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

month ago











Very New picture











by planning


----------



## SNAEK (Sep 19, 2008)

great update


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG! This is going to be an amazing cluster of skyscrapers!


----------



## Mom44 (Sep 20, 2010)

*great

no any new photos ?*


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

on the left


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow :shocked: another skyscraper


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Really compact skyline, I like it!


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice updates naif thanks can't wait for this to finish


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Great development.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rather weird facade design (right tower).


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## القائد الخفي (Mar 28, 2013)

^ ^
: الموز:


----------



## MUHA (Mar 22, 2010)

M Z A J said:


> ​


By M Z A J


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MUHA (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## MUHA (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

This whole complex is looking great - can't wait to see it finished. The different shapes, sizes, cladding all work together well.


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

hqho1671 said:


> From Instagram .





hamadx said:


> Satellite images 10-June-2014





Saleh93 said:


> @faisal__alnasser


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Into the ever reaching sky - KAFD Nov-14-14 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr










Through The Golden Fog II Nov-27-14 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr










KAFD, Supertall Gallery Dec-12-14 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr










KAFD, Sky's The Limit Dec-12-14 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr










Through The Golden Fog Nov-27-14 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr










KAFD Nearing Completion Nov-14-14 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr










The Amazing KAFD Architecture II Oct-31-14 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Nearely topping out


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

b.alotaby said:


> KAFD, The Facade Series V August 14, 2015





b.alotaby said:


> KAFD, The Facade Series VI August 14, 2015





b.alotaby said:


> KAFD, The Facade Series VII August 14, 2015


Updates


----------



## Fawaz1 (Jan 26, 2016)

مين يتوقع عمله متوحده للخليج بعد انتها هذا المشروع؟


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Riyadh Infrastrcture Mega Projects II Oct-21-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Time to resurrect this thread from the penultimate page of this section! From January 24, GCC Bank HQ is the building between the 2 tallest.








King Abdullah Financial District by ibrahem S. AL-Fuzan on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Some older pictures from 2018...

KAFD-HighRes-Pano-Dec-27-18 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD-Pano-I-Dec-27-18 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

PIF-Tower-Vertorama-Dec-27-18 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KAFD-Feb-26-2021-Dusk by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 11:*








Sunset over a building by Aziz on 500px.com









Cloudy days are Photography days by Aziz on 500px.com


----------

